# E&G Solicitors



## white_hart (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi

We're just starting the process of purchasing a property in Spain, and are considering instructing a firm of solicitors called E&G Solicitors. They have offices in London and Tarragona, and provide an "all-in" conveyancing service for Spanish property purchases.

The services they're providing are:

•Advising you as to the steps to be taken.
•Obtaining / receiving documentation relating to the property.
•Preparing a power of attorney for you to sign.
•Applying for a NIE on your behalf
•Opening a bank account in your name if necessary.
•Communicating with the estate agent, or the developer.
•Communicating with the seller, the seller's lawyer, or other representative.
•Making enquiries on your behalf in relation to ownership of the property, any charges or other encumbrances registered against it, as well as the planning status of the property.
•Agreeing the terms of any private agreement to be entered into between you and the seller.
•Making any deposit or reserve payment on your behalf.
•Preparing completion documentation on your behalf; communicating with the Notary in Spain.
•Accompanying you to the completion meeting, or signing completion documents on your behalf at the Notary's office.
•Paying purchase tax on your behalf.
•Registering the property in your name.

They've also said that before making offers on any properties, they will advise on the actual selling prices of other similar properties in the area, to guide us as to the "ball-park" price to offer. 

What they've said is that - even though the estate agents are telling us that there's very little room for negotiation at this current time, that that's actually not true, and that the agents are only saying this in order to keep their commissions high. 

Anyway - the price they're quoting for the services is £1800 + VAT.


On top of this, they're saying:

"
There will also be a Notary's fee, which will be approximately between 800 Euros and 900 Euros and a property registry fee which will be approximately 500 Euros. There may also be other miscellaneous expenses to cover bank fees, NIE certificates, couriers, etc., which should not amount to more than a further 300 Euros.
"
...and also that there'll be a Notary Public (UK) charge of around £120, and an Apostille 
to be paid for in respect of the legalisation of the power of attorney, which costs £30. 


So - I was wondering:

a) Has anyone on the forum ever used their services, and if so what was their experience, and
b) Is this a "reasonable" price to pay for a seemingly comprehensive package provided by a UK solicitor?

Cheers!


----------



## Alexandra9334 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi
We have just started the process of purchasing a property in Murcia. I can't comment on your specific solicitor but the following costs are what we have been quoted with regards to our purchase. 
Tax at 8% of purchase cost.
Notary & land registry 1,400 euros
Contracts 750 euros
Solicitors fees 1,200 euros
We have paid a solicitor in the UK £84 Inc vat for Notary. The Apostille is £35.50 which includes fee payable to return via courier, I also sent it special delivery at a cost of just under £8. The solicitor in the UK would have done this but it would have been approximately another £40. It is easy to fill in you print the form off the website and fill in and send , payment is online and the payment reference you include on the form. I sent it on a Wednesday lunch and had it back for the following Monday. I sent it via UPS the same day for just under £29 to the solicitor in Spain. This should have arrived last Wednesday but unfortunately due to an error on UPS part it's not arrived yet although it is now in Alicante !!!!!! 
Much of which you explained in your post our Spanish solicitor will be doing. 
I hope this helps 
Good luck with your purchase
Alex


----------



## white_hart (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you for this Alex.

Can I ask - is your solicitor based in the UK, or in Spain?

Working it out, it looks like the figures I'm being quoted are quite high.

Notary and land registry is roughly the same (between 1300 and 1400 euros), but the solicitor's fee itself of £1800 + VAT (roughly 2700 euros) is vastly higher than your 1200 euros!!

I'm wondering whether your 750 euros for "contracts" would be included in the E&G quote...and I'm also wondering whether the solicitor's fee is dependent on the purchase price...

It's a minefield!!!

Cheers! 

Alan


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I used a Spanish solicitor when I bought my house and their fee was 1% of the purchase price, which I think was pretty standard at the time (13 years ago) - plus the notary fees, of course.


----------



## Alexandra9334 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi Alan 
Your quote could include the contract, the solicitor is in Spain but for the power of attorney we used a solicitor in the UK. Not all UK solicitors actually do notary work. I have a friend that works in a solicitors in Sheffield and she said there are only two in Sheffield. We had to do the power of attorney as we were only in Spain for a few days. Are you using a UK based solicitor in the company? Purchase price in relation to fees / charges wasn't mentioned. 
It certainly is a minefield lol !!!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

By the way, the amount I paid included the solicitor having my power of attorney.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Over the years,I have purchased two properties, without using a solicitor, here solicitors do not seem to be used in the purchase or sale of property. 

However, life is so different here from where you are, I would use a solicitor if I was about to purchase property in Iberian Spain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I personally would always use an independent solicitor from the area that I was buying in as there are so many rules, regs and problems that are particular to areas
Jo xxx


----------



## hilfletch1 (Feb 9, 2018)

*Hi White-Hart*

I am thinking of using E&G solicitors to sell my property. Please can you say if you ended up using them to buy your property?
Thanks


----------



## FranE (Feb 8, 2018)

We used E&G solicitors for our purchase 2 years ago. I'm not sure that what I have to say about them would be acceptable on the forum? Would love to pm you both but as this is only my second post, I 'm not able to.

Please pm me if you're interested.


----------



## hilfletch1 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks FranE - I too am a new member.

Can I assume that you would not have been very complimentary?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

FranE said:


> We used E&G solicitors for our purchase 2 years ago. I'm not sure that what I have to say about them would be acceptable on the forum? Would love to pm you both but as this is only my second post, I 'm not able to.
> 
> Please pm me if you're interested.





hilfletch1 said:


> Thanks FranE - I too am a new member.
> 
> Can I assume that you would not have been very complimentary?


Please be aware that public 'name & shame' is against forum rules for legal reasons.


----------



## hilfletch1 (Feb 9, 2018)

What does "to pm you" mean ? I am a new (obviously thicko) member

thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

You need approx 5 posts to be able to send AND receive PMs (personal messages)


----------



## hilfletch1 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Devonjessica (Mar 27, 2021)

FranE said:


> We used E&G solicitors for our purchase 2 years ago. I'm not sure that what I have to say about them would be acceptable on the forum? Would love to pm you both but as this is only my second post, I 'm not able to.
> 
> Please pm me if you're interested.


I have just come across this and am considering using them, we are a small family on a budget, would you recommend them?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Devonjessica said:


> I have just come across this and am considering using them, we are a small family on a budget, would you recommend them?


If you don't speak Spanish then you really need a lawyer. I didnt use one to buy my house but I speak Spanish and my husband is Spanish. In Spain most people don't use lawyers. But, as i say, if you dont speak Spanish its wise. 

That being said, id always opt for a Spanish one, not a British one if you are in Spain. If you are in the UK then there is a convenient part to one who has offices in both countries of course.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Use a UK based Lawyer and the final bill would be much higher.


----------



## LisaP69 (Jun 16, 2021)

FranE said:


> We used E&G solicitors for our purchase 2 years ago. I'm not sure that what I have to say about them would be acceptable on the forum? Would love to pm you both but as this is only my second post, I 'm not able to.
> 
> Please pm me if you're interested.


Could you let us know. As we are about to use them for my late dad’s Spanish probate and selling his house? Your worrying me now. Arghhh
As we’ve been quoted £4000 + VAT and disbursements. Plus an extra £2250+Vat to sell the property with a possible 1% charge on the net profit of the sale. 
HELLLLLLP 😫


----------



## LisaP69 (Jun 16, 2021)

FranE said:


> We used E&G solicitors for our purchase 2 years ago. I'm not sure that what I have to say about them would be acceptable on the forum? Would love to pm you both but as this is only my second post, I 'm not able to.
> 
> Please pm me if you're interested.


Please may you message me Fran asap. Thanks


----------

